# Schedule Out!



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/schedule/


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Under the Feb. 27th game with the T'Wolves why does it say New Orleans Arena, New Orleans under it?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

gonna watch oden's nba debut live.... :banana:

come on blazer fans, lets take over the *taples Center on National TV!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Brutal early stretch. At least we will get 12 national broadcast games. Its odd that there are no ABC games. Perhaps its not listed.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

First 5 games against Western Conference Playoff teams.

Xmas day vs Dallas at the Rose Garden!!!

Wow, we have a lot of TNT/ESPN games this year!

OKC doesnt visit the RG until Feb. 11th.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow....2 years in a row with an NBA opening night game, and a home Christmas game. Should be fun.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Christmas Day @ home vs. Dallas! That will be ABC and will be an awesome game!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

13 back to backs 

How many did we have last year? We always seem to have more than most teams


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

We have 8 sunday games also. They didn't mark down that they will be on ABC, but i think they all will... one is verse the Lakers also, lol.

So counting those, we have 21 games nationally televised this year. Damn...

Counting the Sunday games, we have 10 of our first 30 games nationally televised i believe. That is insane.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Those two games @ Seattle should be pretty easy. The WNBA is just not as good as the NBA


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

Definitely brutal start to the season, but March and April look like the silver lining.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Blazers can wear red and Dallas can wear their green. Cool.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Christmas Day @ home vs. Dallas! That will be ABC and will be an awesome game!


Nope. Night game on TNT. Still... national coverage, and the only game going on.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> We have 8 sunday games also. They didn't mark down that they will be on ABC, but i think they all will... one is verse the Lakers also, lol.


The chances are that only the Laker game will be on ABC. ABC has a hard-on for the big market teams, and Portland just doesn't qualify.

Edit: Looking at the schedule... historically, ABC doesn't start showing games regularly until the last 1/3rd of the season, and the only game during that stretch that is on Sunday and starts in the morning/early afternoon is at Atlanta on March 15th. While that MAY be an ABC game, I wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> We have 8 sunday games also. They didn't mark down that they will be on ABC, but i think they all will... one is verse the Lakers also, lol.
> 
> So counting those, we have 21 games nationally televised this year. Damn...
> 
> Counting the Sunday games, we have 10 of our first 30 games nationally televised i believe. That is insane.


They also didn't mark down the games on NBAtv


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wow. 10 of first 14 games are on the road. 7 of the first 9 games are against playoff teams. 

no training wheels for these kids.


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> So counting those, we have 21 games nationally televised this year. Damn...


And all (most likely) available on Dish in glorious High Def! Gonna watch a lot of Blazer games in the theatre room this year on a 12 ft screen. 
Glad I've got League Pass and don't have to deal with the pdx Comcast fiasco.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Detroit, Toronto, Lakers, NY, Clippers, San Antonio, Atlanta, Houston are our Sunday games. i definitely think more than just 1 of those will be on ABC. I'm guessing at least 4.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

The ABC games are marked at http://www.nba.com/schedules/national_tv_schedule/ and as you can see none of the Blazer Sunday games are on ABC.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

**** this schedule man. **** the NBA for giving it to us.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

When figuring ABC games, people.... look at the game start times. Night game = No ABC. They don't play show regular season basketball on ABC in prime time.

Also, ABC doesn't really show Sunday games until after the All-Star break, so cross off the first half of the season.

I don't really care if they show the Blazers during the regular season. It's all about the playoffs, baby.

EDIT: Yep, look at the NBA.com National TV page. The same 6 teams over and over on ABC. Portland isn't "marquee" enough for them. Yet.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> The ABC games are marked at http://www.nba.com/schedules/national_tv_schedule/ and as you can see none of the Blazer Sunday games are on ABC.


Hmm, you are correct there. Portland vs. the Pistons, Lakers, Rockets and Spurs isn't on abc? interesting...

And damn, they better get that comcast deal worked out by the season opener. I would feel sooooo bad for the people who can't watch lots of blazer games.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

The first game against Phoenix is on NBAtv.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, show of hands: who counted to make sure we only had 41 road games?

/raises hand.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

We do have a Sunday game vs the SPurs on ESPN at 5.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

so it looks like 16 out of our first 24 games are on the road


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Elton said:


> And all (most likely) available on Dish in glorious High Def! Gonna watch a lot of Blazer games in the theatre room this year on a 12 ft screen.
> Glad I've got League Pass and don't have to deal with the pdx Comcast fiasco.


Since when is League Pass in Hig Def? (aside from the National games on NBA-TV)


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

What the heck? Why do they list Seattle and not OK City? And why do we only play them twice and not 4 times like the other teams in our division? OH... I see... the list Seattle for the home games and OK City for the road games. =(


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Rice hinted that maybe a deal was coming....


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Utherhimo said:


> Rice hinted that maybe a deal was coming....


Please God let it be true...


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll be happy if we don't start 0-5.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeezus! If we can get to December at .500, I think I'll be happy. That would put us at 9-9.
BRING IT ON!!

Anyone else notice the Feb. 27 game is vs. Minnesota, but being played in New Orleans? Anyone know why?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Geeezus! If we can get to December at .500, I think I'll be happy. That would put us at 9-9.
> BRING IT ON!!
> 
> Anyone else notice the Feb. 27 game is vs. Minnesota, but being played in New Orleans? Anyone know why?


I was told by someone in the know that it's part of an NBA double header honoring our troops or something like that. It is not a typo.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> Rice hinted that maybe a deal was coming....


We're trading schedules?!!!

That KP is a creative thinker indeed!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> Rice hinted that maybe a deal was coming....


A trade deal or a Comcast deal, or what kind of deal?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Xericx said:


> gonna watch oden's nba debut live.... :banana:
> 
> come on blazer fans, lets take over the *taples Center on National TV!


Do you have a good source for tickets? I was going to look on ebay as soon as ticket holders start selling.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

iirc rice was going to say something about a comcast deal but barrett stopped him...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Reep said:


> Do you have a good source for tickets? I was going to look on ebay as soon as ticket holders start selling.


I've used STUBHUB in the past, been happy with them. My "source" right now is my neighbor who has one single season ticket on the floor. He may sell the entire season ticket to someone else...but he knows I want all the Blazer games.

If I can't get that ticket, I'm definitely down for a Blazer Fan bulk buy or something. Get a row of 4-6 fans together all wearing red Oden Jerseys! :banana:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Not sure how this compares with past seasons, but I count 15 back-to-backs, which means over 1/3 of our games are going to be on either the front or back end of a back-to-back.

That seems high.

-Pop


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Like I said before.. the Sonics move to OKC really screwed the schedulemakers this year. They (he) was really in a groove the last several years, churning out nice, balanced schedules. OKC threw a big, fat monkey wrench into his entire formula. Now all road trips that included Texas teams had to include them, and chain reactioned into everything else. Portland and the other Northwest Division teams took the impact the hardest. If this schedule isn't exhibit A on a badly needed division re-alignment, it should be.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

16 back to backs (Oct 31 - Nov 1)


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Xericx said:


> If I can't get that ticket, I'm definitely down for a Blazer Fan bulk buy or something. Get a row of 4-6 fans together all wearing red Oden Jerseys! :banana:


Yeah. As tickets become available, we should take a roll call and see if we can get a block. I know there are a lot of us down here.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah def. i went to a few games last year. esp the Clippers game, there were a LOT of Blazer jerseys. 

One fun thing to do is to take the day off and drive around staples center all day waving a Blazers flag. haha


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hey Entity...Im lookin at you! Our bet is gonna be done nice and early into the season! Your goin down!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Hey Entity...Im lookin at you! Our bet is gonna be done nice and early into the season! Your goin down!


Hah, our bet was at Portland which is March 9th:

The Bet

The day before my birthday. Portland can't lose my birthday game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh damn...you are right. I thought we had just bet on the first game no matter where it was...good call good sir...your execution has been delayed


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Oh damn...you are right. I thought we had just bet on the first game no matter where it was...good call good sir...your execution has been delayed


Well, at least one of us will get to rub dirt in the other's eye right off the bat.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> 13 back to backs
> 
> How many did we have last year? We always seem to have more than most teams


Grizzlies: 22 :azdaja:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we had 17 back to backs last year... so if it's 16 this year... we're doing a bit better. At least there's no 7 game road trips this time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nice sig Entity :biggrin:


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll be able to see Portland two times in the first month of the season here in Phoenix, but this schedules first month is rough. Does anyone see, at any point of the year, a weak spot were the Blazers could rattle off another 13-game win streak?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Grizzlies: 22 :azdaja:


Ouch.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Nice sig Entity :biggrin:


You'd better not be banned that week.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

This stretch is BS!!! You start off in Orlando and end up in GoldenState (5 game road trip) and then you play home on a back to back against Chicago and then go back out on the road? That basically is a 12 day 8 game road trip. They could not have avoid that? That is ridiculous.

Mon 10 @ Orlando 4:00pm 
Wed 12 @ Miami 4:30pm 
Fri 14 @ New Orleans 5:00pm 
Sat 15 @ Minnesota 5:00pm 
Tue 18 @ Golden State 7:30pm 
Wed 19 vs Chicago 7:30pm 
Fri 21 @ Sacramento 7:00pm 
Sat 22 @ Phoenix 6:00pm


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

chairman said:


> This stretch is BS!!! You start off in Orlando and end up in GoldenState (5 game road trip) and then you play home on a back to back against Chicago and then go back out on the road? That basically is a 12 day 8 game road trip. They could not have avoid that? That is ridiculous.
> 
> Mon 10 @ Orlando 4:00pm
> Wed 12 @ Miami 4:30pm
> ...


Thats not that bad...you get 2 days off between the MIN and GS games. Worse things have happend. Sac is what? A 45min flight...oh the humanity!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I like how we have the *opportunity* to establish ourselves as THE BEST team in the West in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Nate4Prez said:


> I'll be able to see Portland two times in the first month of the season here in Phoenix, but this schedules first month is rough. Does anyone see, at any point of the year, a weak spot were the Blazers could rattle off another 13-game win streak?


I can see several 8-10 games streaks, but each one of those end with two games combos against some combination of Lakers, Hornets, Spurs and Jazz. It's hard to see them busting through that.

If they can beat the Hornets on the road, then mid-January through Feb 22 gives them a shot at 17 or so in a row.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

With all those road games, they will either learn how to win on the road, or they will sink fast. Like others have said, if they are at .500 on December 10, they should feel pretty good about that. Hopefully they can pick up early wins against the Spurs and Suns, who may take their usual slow approach to opening the season. That would help.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Why are we playing Minnesota in New Orleans? Check Feb. 27.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Since when is League Pass in Hig Def? (aside from the National games on NBA-TV)


Since last year. I have DISH. On the guide, there is 2 of each channels. SD and HD. If a team, say the Magic broadcast in HD, you can see it.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I admit I did count the road games. Sure looks like there are more of them. We are going to have to beat tough teams at home and on the road. Time to make teams scared of us instead of vice versa.


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

Masbee said:


> Since when is League Pass in Hig Def? (aside from the National games on NBA-TV)


Sorry if that was confusing--only NBATV is HD on League Pass, but I get TNT, ESPN and ABC games in HD. I have a HD projector and love watching games this way.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Reep said:


> I can see several 8-10 games streaks, but each one of those end with two games combos against some combination of Lakers, Hornets, Spurs and Jazz. It's hard to see them busting through that.
> 
> If they can beat the Hornets on the road, then mid-January through Feb 22 gives them a shot at 17 or so in a row.


Yeah, I saw that too. The month of March doesnt look bad for us eother. If we can start it of with a win over San Antonio on the road and beat LA in Portland we could go on a 10-game win streak easily.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats not that bad...you get 2 days off between the MIN and GS games. Worse things have happend. Sac is what? A 45min flight...oh the humanity!


That 2 days off before the GS game was part of my point. It is laziness on the NBA schedule makers part to not make it work out a little better. They should have sent them home after the Minnesota game on Saturday night instead of making them sit around in a Hotle for two more days. Then added GS as part of the road trip to Sacramento and Phoenix. And no it is not a 45minute flight. But the physical part is not what is tough on the road, it is the mental part. With Portland not being close to any other City the NBA should go out of their way to make it work a little better. (They don't get to play two road games a year at home) Persoanlly I just don't think the NBA had enough time to adjust to Seattle moving before completing the schedule and ended up doing a half *** job.


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Since last year. I have DISH. On the guide, there is 2 of each channels. SD and HD. If a team, say the Magic broadcast in HD, you can see it.


Crap, I guess I'll have to upgrade my HD DVR. Mine is about 3 years old and only shows League Pass games as regular SD unless they're on NBA TV and available in HD.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Grizzlies: 22 :azdaja:



Oh ****....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

80%+ of the games i will miss cus of work!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah. Having an east coast road schedule in November actually helps ME out since I will be out of the country for 3 weeks in NOv. Those east coast games start too early for me usually, although I TIVO them. 
but only 1/2 of them are those early 4:30pm games.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Elton said:


> Crap, I guess I'll have to upgrade my HD DVR. Mine is about 3 years old and only shows League Pass games as regular SD unless they're on NBA TV and available in HD.


I have league pass to and mine is jsut like HCP's setup. The bigger cities usually come in in HD, like Miami, Orlando, Golden State, Phoenix, Clips, Lakers, New York, New Jersey, Philly. But there is a lot I still dont get in HD.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I like how we have the *opportunity* to establish ourselves as THE BEST team in the West in the first 2 weeks.


:clap:
:cheers:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I like how we have the opportunity to establish ourselves as THE BEST team in the West in the first 2 weeks.


Yea, for sure. Damn, i cannot wait. I want to see how we stack up. Its going to be a great test, and will show us what we need to improve on. The first quarter of the season will be really, really hard.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

I haven't tried to buy tickets this far in advance for a while, so could someone please tell me when you can buy single game tickets?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Neutral site games were a typo.


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

Bynum
Duncan
Shaq
Yao
Howard

within the 1st 2 weeks

What a pleasant way to welcome Greg Oden


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Bynum
> Duncan
> Shaq
> Yao
> ...


lol, yea. I actually like it better this way.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Amandalyn said:


> Bynum
> Duncan
> Shaq
> Yao
> ...


Its the Greg Oden "Poster" Tour 2008!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

#10 said:


> I haven't tried to buy tickets this far in advance for a while, so could someone please tell me when you can buy single game tickets?


Go to official Blazers sites or something along those lines and they will announce when tixs go on sale. Be at your computer at 10am (usual time) they day they say with your CC ready and go at it.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Go to official Blazers sites or something along those lines and they will announce when tixs go on sale. Be at your computer at 10am (usual time) they day they say with your CC ready and go at it.


Thats why I love having season tix now. Pure awesomeness!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

For those who purchased the 1/4 Season Weekend Pack, here's the games included in that ticket package:


```
Sun, Oct 12 Utah - Preseason
Sat, Nov 8  Minnesota 
Fri, Nov 28 New Orleans 
Fri, Dec 12 LA Clippers 
Sat, Dec 27 Toronto 
Sat, Jan 10 Golden State 
Sat, Jan 31 Utah 
Fri, Feb 20 Atlanta 
Sun, Mar 1  San Antonio 
Fri, Mar 13 New Jersey 
Fri, Apr 10 LA Lakers
```
I wish we had more Sunday afternoon home games this year. We only have 3 total and only 1 included in the weekend pack (but at least it's a GOOD one). I love taking the kiddies to the Sunday afternoon games. They'll be going with me to all the Friday and Saturday night games, but the earlier start time and no Friday evening rush hour traffic makes the Sunday afternoon games more family-friendly.

BNM


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Christmas Day @ home vs. Dallas! That will be ABC and will be an awesome game!


TNT


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Elton said:


> Sorry if that was confusing--only NBATV is HD on League Pass, but I get TNT, ESPN and ABC games in HD. I have a HD projector and love watching games this way.


Not only NBATV. My brother had Direct TV NBA League Pass last year and had several games in HD that I did not get with my League Pass. And they were local telecasts, not just NBA TV.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Thats why I love having season tix now. Pure awesomeness!


Oh [email protected]!


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

20+ nationally televised games: Boston (25), Cleveland (25), Dallas (21), LA Lakers (25), Phoenix (25)

10-to-19 nationally televised games: Chicago (10), Denver (16), Detroit (14), Houston (13), New Orleans (12), Orlando (11), Portland (13), San Antonio (19), Utah (11), Washington (11)

2-to-9 nationally televised games: Golden State (8), Miami (9), Philadelphia (7), Toronto (2, one on ESPN2)

One nationally televised game: Atlanta, LA Clippers, Milwaukee, Memphis, New Jersey, Oklahoma City

Zero nationally televised game: Charlotte, Indiana, Minnesota, New York, Sacramento


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Amandalyn said:


> 20+ nationally televised games: Boston (25), Cleveland (25), Dallas (21), LA Lakers (25), Phoenix (25)


Boston (25) and LA Lakers (25): No surprise there

Cleveland (25): LeBron... only LeBron

Phoenix (25) and Dallas (21): Hoping to squeeze every ounce out of what's left



Amandalyn said:


> 10-to-19 nationally televised games: Chicago (10), Denver (16), Detroit (14), Houston (13), New Orleans (12), Orlando (11), Portland (13), San Antonio (19), Utah (11), Washington (11)


San Antonio (19): The old "International Team" still hasn't officially fallen off

Denver (16): AI and Melo

Detroit (14): Also hasn't officially fallen off

Houston (13), New Orleans (12), Orlando (11), Utah (11), Washington (11): Playoff teams with stars

Portland (13): "Hot New Team" hype, Oden's debut (finally)

Chicago (10): #1 pick Derrick Rose



Amandalyn said:


> 2-to-9 nationally televised games: Golden State (8), Miami (9), Philadelphia (7), Toronto (2, one on ESPN2)


Miami (9): Wade, Marion, #2 pick Beasley despite worst record

Golden State (8): The almost-playoff team, better than some eastern playoff teams, not a lot of stars especially with Davis gone

Philadelphia (7): Had only Iguodala until Brand showed up

Toronto (2): Maybe Americans just aren't into them?



Amandalyn said:


> One nationally televised game: Atlanta, LA Clippers, Milwaukee, Memphis, New Jersey, Oklahoma City


Atlanta: The lowest rated playoff team. I really thought they'd get more hype than this

New Jersey: Big market team that's starting over

LA Clippers: They're the Clippers

Oklahoma City: Throwing the new market a bone

Milwaukee, Memphis: Small markets making little noise (right now)



Amandalyn said:


> Zero nationally televised game: Charlotte, Indiana, Minnesota, New York, Sacramento


New York: When they can't get a game, that's telling you something

Charlotte, Indiana, Sacramento: Small markets making little noise (right now)

Minnesota: Small market team that just plain sucks


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

Kevin Love gettin no love at all.




Entity said:


> Boston (25) and LA Lakers (25): No surprise there
> 
> Cleveland (25): LeBron... only LeBron
> 
> ...


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Entity said:


> Toronto (2): Maybe Americans just aren't into them?


Canadian Americans, yes. US Americans, not so much. The problem is that Canadian households don't count in the ratings that are used to determine advertising rates on US networks. So, lower ad rates mean less incentive for the US networks to broadcast Raptors games.[/QUOTE]

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Entity said:


> New York: When they can't get a game, that's telling you something


Yep, it's telling you they suck and don't have a recognizable superstar. They're the largest US market and they can't get one national game. Of course, all their games are broadcast locally. Until they start making the play-offs or land a superstar, no one outside of NY city has any reason to watch them. They don't even have the Larry Brown/Isiah Thomas 
trainwreck factor" going for them anymore.

BNM


----------

